# SSH using key only



## charles.bt (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, 

How do just allow ssh to my host with key only.

Thanks, 

Michael


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 24, 2012)

There's lots of info in the man ssh, also in man ssh_config
Should be something there that will answer your question.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 24, 2012)

http://developer.apple.com/library/...al/XServer_ProgrammingGuide/Articles/SSH.html


----------

